# My rating went to sheet this past 30 days



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...

- Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
- Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
- Topic of conversation complaints (never voiced) 

I feel this is all in retaliation for surge pricing. As well, I've begun to really not care. My rating went from 4.95 to 4.88 in 1 month. The only variable is that I have picked up a lit if younger people who had to pay surge.

UBER gives me no ratings protection, and I feel the ratings are in retaliation for surge pricing. UBER will not tell me anything but that "it doesn't matter, that my rating is fine. But, it keeps going down.

I feel it is young people that do this to me, for fun. This past week I have had 5 passengers start a fight with me before a ride, that I never took 

UBER is letting then complain now. This while thing has my head spinning. Its just shit show. There is nothing good about this.

Well, yestersay evening, I explained to UBER that this was rideshare. Im not their passengers damned chauffer! That i dont owe them water, or a charging chord or shit! If I am going to care, its because I feel respected.

I hate UBER. I'll never be my old self again after this. I literally hate people these days.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber endorses pax entitlement.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

This is what the scum is doing.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


Love the anger!

Seriously, bro sometimes you just get a batch of aholes trying to take advantage of Uber's system back to back. Don't sweat it or think about it if you just drive like you did when you were a 4.95 you will be a 4.95 again.

In Washington DC none of the grocers, restaurteurs or gas stations accept stars for payment. Unless it's different where you are, ignore it.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


You definitely need 2-3 days off. It really helps to get away from these Paxholes for a few days to recharge your batteries. The same has happened to me repeatedly over the past 3 years. I will be up to a 4.96 then it goes down to a 4.88 and it takes forever to crawl back up. Uber has taught these riders to feel privileged... it will never change... it will only get worse. I disagree with Uber when they say don't be bothered that your rating dropped because I find that when it's very high it has a psychological effect on mature riders and tips are much higher in relation to the high rating... BUT some of these self-entitled brats will see your high rating and purposely give you a low rating to be a jerk. Other specific races are notorious for this in all service industries... no tip and constant complaints... how to protect your rating???? Simple... don't give rides to those who you sense are garbage!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

CDP said:


> This is what the scum is doing.
> View attachment 312114


It's okay I shuffle all college campus rides and ignore the ones I can't.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

*CDP*
Do you have an in cabin camera?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I guess Im safe....I have a dash cam.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


Right.. There is no reason that we are to giving them highly service. Do Uber expect us to even give foot massage to the riders? 
If Uber wants us to fulfill rider's requirements, I believe that Uber should provide Charging cables, Aux Cords, Fees for water bottle, etc. If the riders are safely transported from point A to point B in a nice clean comfortable cars without extra delay time , our job should be taken as excellent. Uber is way asking too much from drivers.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> *CDP*
> Do you have an in cabin camera?


No, but I've got 1 I'm ordering from Amazon.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

CDP said:


> No, but I've got 1 I'm ordering from Amazon.


Order another one, you need one for the road in front of you and another pointing at the back seats.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

my rating is going down as well, and most of the time there is no reason given. So they probably click other, meaning its total nonsense. these pax dont realize they are getting a ride 1/5 the price of taxi from many people who had to take this job out of some unfortunate circumstances. its ok not to tip, that doesnt bother me but having to deal with bogus complaints is garbage.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

I've edit my profile today.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Order another one, you need one for the road in front of you and another pointing at the back seats.


I have a dash cam.
I wanted to submit dash cam video to prove a complaint was a scam.
Uber couldn't have cared less.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


Have been with Uber four years, 6,000 rides. Currently a 4.87. Can never get above 4.88. I receive these same nasty messages, from Uber, every week.

Uber needs to do more about this. Pax, primarily do this to get free rides or credits. 90% are totally bogus and Uber knows it. Like you, I no longer care. However, I am getting much stricter with passengers without regard to ratings. The less I worry about it, the less stressful it is.


----------



## DoItNow (Jun 12, 2018)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


Yeah I've noticed many more entitled passengers in the last couple weeks . Their affairs or lower we get paid lower yet they demand even more and more from drivers.

Just going to get worse, people think they own us and our cars. It's too bad. I don't mind the job at hand, but when we have to entertain and let people trash our cars for $2.40 minimum... just going to get worse I'm wondering...

Also I do ubereats sometimes to stay in area plus it's busy for it, but now more demand I deliver to door and don't tip. Uber says now we have to if they command. So much for curb service as stated initially... have to do more for less, fine by me if people want their food cold... keep my insulated bag and car smelling normal.

I guess they don't get how much we get paid... or they do and know that they can treat low paid workers like crap. Funny higher income people show more respect... and demand little. They are ok with how little they pay for the conscience... they reliZe they aren't buying an experience.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

CDP said:


> No, but I've got 1 I'm ordering from Amazon.


Vantrue N2 Pro .... the Pro has infrared in the cabin if you do driving at night. Newegg just had it on sale over the weekend. Might come up on sale again at some point on Amazon or Newegg.

The standard Vantrue N2 is cheaper, but no infrared in cabin. Make sure you get the right one you want/need.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> I have a dash cam.
> I wanted to submit dash cam video to prove a complaint was a scam.
> Uber couldn't have cared less.


Having a camera isn't for Uber to review, and you're right Uber does not care.

Having a camera is for the PAX to know you will upload the video to youtube and/or for police to review should there by any questionable action done to you and/or your vehicle. If the PAX does not agree to be recorded, cancel the ride right there for your own protection.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber doesn't care ... about camera footage, about complaints from drivers, about complaints from pax, about anything except $$.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

CDP said:


> View attachment 312232
> View attachment 312233
> 
> 
> I've edit my profile today.


If I was a pax, I wouldn't like you with that profile. You sound like an a-hole in there, seriously. Lighten up, write something nice, not the old man's whining.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Having a camera isn't for Uber to review, and you're right Uber does not care.
> 
> Having a camera is for the PAX to know you will upload the video to youtube and/or for police to review should there by any questionable action done to you and/or your vehicle. If the PAX does not agree to be recorded, cancel the ride right there for your own protection.


Totally agree. I just wanted to make sure -- especially new drivers -- understood the totally outrageous reality that you can't get out of a false PAX accusation using dashcam video, because the ride share companies plug their ears and go LALALALALA


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> If I was a pax, I wouldn't like you with that profile. You sound like an a-hole in there, seriously. Lighten up, write something nice, not the old man's whining.


Yea, but it is awesome! Tell it like it IS! NO of this Sugar coated BS.

I've never filled out my 'fun facts section' in Uber.
Lyft made up their own for me however.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

The Texan said:


> Yea, but it is awesome! Tell it like it IS! NO of this Sugar coated BS.
> 
> I've never filled out my 'fun facts section' in Uber.
> Lyft made up their own for me however.


Nobody likes the truth. People just want you to pretend being happy. Cause they don't really care for you crap, they have too much of their own. Seriously.

Ps. I always just laugh. No matter what.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would love to share my profile section, but it would then make me easily identified to Uber. Gotta keep this internet stuff anonymous.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CDP said:


> No, but I've got 1 I'm ordering from Amazon.
> View attachment 312170


have you ever read anything about rohit reviewing any dashcam footage? Neither have i... if it makes you feel better go ahead. They dont give a shit about if you recorded anything unless you get attacked and it gets into the news. I for one have never needed one nor had any personal use for one (19000 rides). Put that $ into your front end. Sorry about the hits on your feedback but dont sweat it.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

CDP said:


> ...... I literally hate people these days.


Take a BREAK. Go GET LAID. You'll Feel Better.



CDP said:


> View attachment 312232
> View attachment 312233
> 
> 
> I've edit my profile today.


dude, you really need to remove this shiit from your profile. If Uber finds out, they will deactivate you for good. They can kick us out for ANY or NO reason.
every time you're pissed, remember this: for every one pax who is an a-hole, there are 10 others who are good. that is life. we can't change it. Victory lies in coping with it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> If I was a pax, I wouldn't like you with that profile. You sound like an a-hole in there, seriously. Lighten up, write something nice, not the old man's whining.


I have to agree with Taksomotor (and I don't often do that). You are getting off on the wrong foot with your profile. People are going to read that and want to mess with you. You would do better by dealing with people on an individual basis. Don't put them all in the same paxhole box.

I've had the same problem in the past month - went from 4.94 down to 4.88. And I've gotten the same messages from Uber. It's not easy, but you have to ignor it. And yea, I took a few days off. This job can be demoralizing. It is what it is.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I guess Im safe....I have a dash cam.


Your in a better shape,someone can still make a fake complaint and uber doesn't bother w the dash cam. Maybe the passenger will try less crap or u can go down to a green light hub if u get a false complaint,show the video .

I was talking to this driver and he said he got pulled over by the cops a few times. Once he had a dash cam,they a lot more polite and the interaction was shorter .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


Move to San Francisco - there's no surge here any more; problem solved.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


You should lighten up. Negative ratings happen. Avoid pools, pax with low ratings and people who have attitude. Uber is not worth getting upset about.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


My honest opinion, you go into driving with a negative attitude and it reflects in what you do and how you act, even if you don't see it or think it does. Start with changing your attitude. Your attitude shows in most of your posts, and now it is in your profile. The dash cam with interior footage is a great idea, after you get it make sure you watch all your trips, you will than see how you look from your PAX point of view.

Look I don't mean to slam you I just really think you need to take a hard look at yourself first. Maybe I'm wrong and you just get a lot of bad PAX, however I firmly believe you portray negative energy and the PAX sense it and take advantage of it. Look at nature and animals, the animals in a herd with issues, usually get targeted over other animals by predators. You know survival of the fittest.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Countdown to deactivation


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Countdown to deactivation
> View attachment 312473


Whats up with the 50 late-night trips achievement? Never knew the achievements existed until your post. I have certainly did more than 50 late night trips, I wonder what the parameters are for that. Only thing I have is 500 5-Star Trips, wonder if I can sell that on ebay along with my badges.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Whats up with the 50 late-night trips achievement? Never knew the achievements existed until your post. I have certainly did more than 50 late night trips, I wonder what the parameters are for that. Only thing I have is 500 5-Star Trips, wonder if I can sell that on ebay along with my badges.


I don't think they give badges anymore
Too many people were selling them on eBay and the corruption was horrible


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

4.88 is "good enough". Fall under 4.7 and then start worrying. 

You know what they say about grades? "D" is for done. A doctor that graduated at the bottom of his class is still called, "Doctor".


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

:smiles:


----------



## PilotInSac (Apr 14, 2019)

same thing with me in Sacramento over the last 4 weeks. consistently 4.95/4.96, then in last few weeks, down to 4.89.
Got account frozen for 48 hours for investigation because pax said I acted intoxicated... after they threatened me with 1star when I didn't want to allow 5 pax on an uberx, so I relented and allowed it.... stupid me, lol, got rewarded with a low rating and account deactivation for 2 days.

Had 6 persons in a group trying to do the same thing tonight, I laughed and told them sorry, find another ride, and cancelled for too many passengers. Only thing that sucks about that, though is no cancellation fee. As I was pulling away, heard the girl that ordered the ride say "Don't worry, I'll complain and get my $5 back".

3rd time in total over the last 2 weeks I've had people order uberx for 5+ pax, and try to scam me into allowing it... Word is definitely out that uber doesn't actually "investigate" $hit


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


me too entitled **** riders paying 10 dollars and want to be catered to. UBER NEEDS TO IMPLY RULES TO ALLOW RIDERS TO SHOW RESPECT. I HATE PEOPLE.


----------



## Marykat (Apr 14, 2019)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


You still care about ratings?. It's the game fuber playing to control drivers.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> You still care about ratings?. It's the game fuber playing to control drivers.


what do u mean


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> what do u mean


The uber rating system is bull @@@@ you don't need to Care. That's what I mean. You can't go below 4.6 to get deactivated how hard you try.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

CDP said:


> 4.95 to 4.88 in 1 month


Honestly that doesn't sound bad at all. It's not like you went from 4.95 to for 4.7. I understand it's a little disappointing but realistically speaking, I think it's rare for a driver to keep a 5.0 throughout their entire rideshare experience. Some pax only rate 5 if drivers give above and beyond service and might think a 4 star rating doesn't hurt.

I just started ridesharing again after a long break and this time I haven't bothered to look at my ratings too closely. It was making me paranoid before. Months ago, I was literally telling pax "If you notice anything wrong please tell me so I can correct it immediately," and taking notes after each ride just in case someone rated me low so I can backtrack on what I might have done wrong. Yeah I know. It was just too extra and draining when I'd rather just focus on driving as safely as possible. Lately, as long as my rating is not 4.7ish then I'm good.



Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> The uber rating system is bull @@@@ you don't need to Care. That's what I mean. You can't go below 4.6 to get deactivated how hard you try.


Exactly, I just care less now. The energy I used to put into caring about ratings is now put into attentive driving and basic people skills.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CDP said:


> My rating went from 4.95 to 4.88 in 1 month


I can do that in a DAY.

Rookie.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I can do that in a DAY.
> 
> Rookie.


I can do that in 1 hr... minor leaguer?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

CDP said:


> Every night I get 1 star ratings and then random messages...
> 
> - Pickup complaints (that were never voiced)
> - Comfort complaints (that were never voiced)
> ...


 Don't let ungrateful pax change who you are. Ridesharing is a thankless industry.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber doesn't care one bit about the driver and may in fact be decreasing ratings and generating reports falsely themselves.

I just had a surgery last week so my last day driving was the 16th. I drove again for the first time yesterday on the 23rd. Just yesterday before even goign online I received a false report for "braking and acceleration". So even though I hadn't driven for about a week suddenly I got this complaint. It's almost certainly bogus. I immediately suspected they might even be trying to deactivate me prior to the April 27th $100 bonus they owe me so that they can get out of having to pay it. Wouldn't put it past them.


----------

